# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Весенний фотосет

## kiara

Природа очумела и таки выдала буйную весну)
Посему пора бы собираться и нам на фотосет!
Идея вроде была поддержана, но для ясности - еще обсуждаем! 
Пишите все свои предложения, получается ли с первоначальными образами или сделаем тематику свободнее?
*для вновь читающих - тема была определена как фотосет в славянском стиле "Праздник весны" - славянская стилизация, венки из трав/цветов, костры, хороводы и т.п.
По точной цене напишу после выходных, кол-во участников - примерно 10 *чуть больше* человек (как обычно+ -).
Дату примерно можно выбирать, точную определим ближе у же к делу.

----------

